# ICD-10 Auditing Tool



## kelsmith4471 (Mar 14, 2014)

Does anyone have a good auditing tool that I can use for ICD-10? We are starting to do chart audits on Physician documentation for ICD-10 readiness and provide them feedback. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Samantha68516 (Mar 17, 2014)

*RE: ICD-10 Auditing tool*

In one of the AAPC ICD-10 Tips and Resources they included an article with a good example of an audit tool. I have been using something very similar and the providers like it a lot and said that it is very helpful.

I have listed the link to the article and audit tool below:

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10-newsletter/issue35.html

http://cloud.aapc.com/images/emails/ICD-10/What-Audits-Can-Look-Like.png



Hope these help!

Sam


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for highlight this example. This could easily be turned into a physician "cheat sheet" for the top 20 or top 50 dx for a practice.


----------

